# Hello and help!



## Bu5ter (Mar 5, 2015)

To much creative ego dressed as opinion for my liking.

If only the original question of can LR achieve the look of the images alone and how could of been answered in full rather than lectures and creative snobbishness  we could of got somewhere.

Oh well.

Edited to delete.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Welcome to Lightroom Forums!

To start with Lightroom has extraordinary capabilities and so with respect to the images posted it would be theoretically to achieve a look like that.
As for tips my earnest suggestion is practice, practice, practice!
Get to know the application and what it can do.
For my tastes those images are lacking punch nonetheless it is a horses-for-courses scenario.

Tony Jay


----------



## Bu5ter (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi Welcome to Lightroom Forums!
> 
> To start with Lightroom has extraordinary capabilities and so with respect to the images posted it would be theoretically to achieve a look like that.
> As for tips my earnest suggestion is practice, practice, practice!
> ...



Thanks for your reply Tony. 

I guess I was trying to determine whether the images were something people see regularly as products of a LR edit or whether it was typical of using other software such as PS. I certainly know you can't produce those images from the shoot alone.

Anyway I will keep on trying to find some clues.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 6, 2015)

I think you are making a much bigger deal of this than is necessary.
As long as the image out the camera is good then any editor, parametric or otherwise can easily achieve a similar result to the images posted.
There is absolutely nothing 'special' about these images or the post-processing.
Why you want to exactly mimic the style of those images though is beyond me.
Concentrate on developing your own style.

Tony Jay


----------



## Nogo (Mar 8, 2015)

Lightroom is usually used for the first steps to making a finished product by a large number of professional photographers.   Lightroom provides enough processing for most advanced amateurs and pros with 90% of their photos.

Personally, I have Lightroom and CS6.  There are many times I will shoot an entire event, 300-1100 photographs, and do all my processing with Lightroom.   For my uses, the only time I use CS6 is when I have a real closeup portrait where I want the skin to be overly smooth and when I am making a composite photo for whatever reason.


I sure hope those shots were taken by someone else and don't take this as me trying to say I am a "great photographer", but the other members have hinted at saying this, but I am going to go ahead and say it.  If I took those two shots you have presented here with my "trunk" camera (Canon T1i) using only jpeg, I would be disappointed with the quality of those shots if that was all I could get out of them from Lightroom.  Lightroom has much, much more potential than those two shots demonstrate.


----------



## Bu5ter (Mar 9, 2015)

Creatives at their finest....

Edited original post.


----------



## tspear (Mar 9, 2015)

Bu5ter said:


> Creatives at their finest....
> 
> Edited original post.



What did I miss?

Tim


----------



## davidedric (Mar 9, 2015)

Not a lot, I fear


----------



## Nogo (Mar 10, 2015)

Bu5ter said:


> Creatives at their finest....
> 
> Edited original post.


The answer to your original question is Lightroom can definitely produce the quality of results you showed in your example.

I kind of took your question as possibly trolling.  I apologize if my answer above was out of place and you were being totally serious.


----------

